# Longest Putt Ever Made



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been practicing my putting lately and it got me wondering what the longest putt is that you ever made on a regular course? No mini golf course putts allowed  

My personal best is only about 15 feet, but it was a shot where the cup was uphill, so I consider it a pretty darn good shot. It was a beautiful day out so the greens were in perfect shape, lucky for me. I've missed putts that were just inches long many times and I've never had an outrageously great putt that was just a lucky shot.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

I think my longest now (considering I have only ever played properly once) is around 5 feet  I was quite pleased with that to be honest


----------

